# Very Good Opinion Piece on Airline Struggles



## PaTrainFan (Aug 3, 2022)

Probably behind the paywall, but if you can access it, good opinion piece in the Washington Post on the airlines' struggles with service amid rising patronage and profits.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 3, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> Probably behind the paywall, but if you can access it, good opinion piece in the Washington Post on the airlines' struggles with service amid rising patronage and profits.


Thanks, luckily I have an online subscription to the Post, my Paper for the 25 years I lived in the DC Area!


----------

